# Screech noise on start once a day. Squeal-belts? 2001 Nissan Maxima



## pcumming (May 29, 2005)

I appreciate any help that one of you gurus can provide on the below. These forums are great and have helped me a lot.


2001 Nissan Maxima, 59k miles.

I notice that ONLY ONCE per day, a screech, squeal occurs for about 3-5 seconds.

Situation: Car in garage. Car driven into garage (not backed in).


Start car. Fine. Can turn steering wheel left and right-Fine no problem, no noise. perfect.
Engine sounds fine, car is not shaking, no rattles.
Can gun engine while still in park--no problems or sounds.
Can start car with AC on or AC off does not matter-no difference on result of below.

NOISE-If I put the car in reverse and start to back out of garage, I immediately hear a loud screech for 3-5 seconds and then it stops. I notice no other abnormality. No loss of power, no loss of braking, no loss of power steering. If I simply put in reverse with foot on brake, no noise.

So, I sprayed some WD40 on both belts as best I could. Hard to get much spray on underside of Steering belt or whatever that belt is way down below.

Start car, next day---no sound-Great. 2nd day, no sound. 3rd day-slight sound for 3 seconds.
4th day--back to 3-5 second screech.....

So I am thinking it could be a belt. But I am an idiot.

HOWEVER-why only on reverse and why only a few seconds???

I have searched the Internet and read everything from engine mounts to idler pulley to tensioner, but heck I do not know.

Hate to take car in to Dealer or independent when it only occurs once a day.

Thanks so much.


Sincerely
Peter
North Carolina


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

This is a long shot but check your rear brake pads! Belts aren't gonna make noise in reverse cause the engine turns in the same direction no matter what gear your in.


----------



## pcumming (May 29, 2005)

Thanks. Had brakes done 2 months ago and rotors re-surfaced. 

It was the belts actually. 
I took car to the shop this past Wednesday and had 2 belts replaced and I decided to get the belt tensioner replaced as well. Bought the 3 parts from Nissan and took them to an independent one guy operation. Labor was $125.

Screech is gone and I feel safer.

Thanks so much for your help

Have a nice weekend
Sincerely
Peter


----------

